# Yet another update on my little foster! With pics!!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll have had my little foster for three weeks as of tomorrow! Time flies! He's now called "Scout" and is already responding to his name (of course, I think Ranger now thinks HE is also called Scout :uhoh. His leash walking is coming along really well, he loves his crate and has stopped yelping when he's put in it and NO ACCIDENTS since the first weekend thanks to him now whining at the door to be let out!

Of course, that means he's also learned that he can get outside whenever he wants so usually around 7pm he tries to use his powers for evil. He whines to go outside for a bite of grass, comes in, wants outside again, and repeats this pattern so I've taken to putting him in his crate with a bone when he starts up to prevent me getting frustrated with him. 
He had his first walk outside in the rain this week and there was a lot of yelping and slamming on the brakes but by the end of his 5th walk, he was jumping over puddles with Ranger and I. 

Probably the cutest thing he's been doing is snuggling with ranger. Yesterday they settled themselves down on one mat and each was chewing on a bone! I was keeping an eagle eye on them but Ranger just growled once when Scout got a little interested in Ranger's bone, then they went back to chewing happily.

The BEST thing is little Scout's new routine. He's settling in happily and is much less active (for the most part). Instead of waking me up between 5-6 and then going back in his crate after potty break until 7am, he now wakes me up at FOUR...but that's only so he can march over to "his" big red bed and sleep there for the next few hours. Since he's started doing this, all three of us have been sleeping in til 8 or later, so I'm pretty happy about that!! Besides the wake up at 4, he's sleeping from 10 til 8 now! This morning he tried to snuggle in with Ranger on the bolster bed, but ranger got up after a few minutes and joined me. It is so cute how Scout and Ranger are snuggling together these days! 

Lastly, at the end of this novel, here are some pics of little Scout (who's gotten so big I've had to let out his collar twice this week!)

"Whaddya mean I shouldn't be standing on Ranger's ribs?"


Watching tv


Oops fell asleep


"Playing" with the ever-patient St. Ranger


Chilling on his favourite bed


What a face!


Finally got a game of bitey face going


Trying to keep up with the big dogs


A little unsure about playing with Blue


But they figured it out eventually


Just a funny pic of Scout


3 way tug of war


and that's it!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhhh, he is CUUUUUUUTE! Wanna bring him to my house to live with Sawyer???


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG!!!!! These are SERIOUSLY adorable!!!! He is SO CUUUUUte!!!!! Are you *sure* he's a "foster"?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a cute puppy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

Scout is just adorable and it looks like he and RANGER really love one another!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Scout and Ranger, really does have a great tune to it, Don't it?  He really is cute!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He's adorable!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He is just adorable!! So is he going to be a failed foster or what?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I really want this dog! Post him to me?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is a cutie patootie!!! I'm thinking Ranger may have found himself a little brother!!! You know you want to keep him......


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

He's adorable .....bless ur heart for taking him in....glad Ranger likes him too ...,@


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

He's a keeper


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, little Scout is such a doll, how can you resist that face and those big brown eyes????

Glad to hear he's making such great progress too.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I wish I could keep him!! Especially since it turns out even Ranger can't resist Scout's charms. Despite the tail and ear pulling, constant sneak attacks, and pulling hair out of his feathers, tails and chest, Ranger is really liking his little buddy. Dare I say even more than he likes Blue??

The reason I say that is because while Ranger is always happy to see Blue and play with him, and even give up the occasional bone to Blue, they never sleep or cuddle together and Ranger is (eventually) just as happy to see Blue go. Scout on the other hand...I let him out of his crate last night around 11pm and sleep fellow only made it to the first landing before he needed to lie down again. I was laughing and petting him when Ranger, who was following, lied down next to Scout and put his head on him. They stayed like that for 5 minutes! 

So yes, we will all be sad to see little Scout adopted out IF he can find a great home who wants (and is prepared for) a high energy, super smart, sometimes shy little guy! In the meantime, I'm going to keep lovin' on this little cutie-patootie!!

Edit: also, I wish I could send him to live with one of you guys! Then I'd get to see pics of him all the time, but more importantly I'd KNOW he'd be going to an amazing home! Hard to believe there's been NO interest in him for the last 3 weeks...


----------

